# WS Engine value



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

Does anyone have an idea of what a WS 1965 Engine is worth in good condition? What about a WS 1965 Engine? No Carbs just engine and exhaust manifolds. I have a 1965 GTO that originally had a WS engine but as many did the engine was done by late 1967 and was replaced. Thinking about putting in a period correct WS but don't want to pay too much for it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Seeing that it was replaced within a year if your current block is an SR it is a dealer warranty Service Replacement and would be considered by most as a "correct" block for the car.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A 1965 WS engine in good condition will run about $3500 if you can find one with the right date codes for your car. Being that you have the history of your car, and documentation that the original engine was replaced with a service replacement engine in 1967, you are best off leaving the SR engine in place. Although your car is no longer numbers matching, it is historically correct and the SR block is part of the car's history. I would leave it alone.


----------



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

Actually it was a late 1967 Engine replacement and they put in a 400cu. 350hp engine. Would that still be an SR engine?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

poocher said:


> Actually it was a late 1967 Engine replacement and they put in a 400cu. 350hp engine. Would that still be an SR engine?


 I would say yes if the documentation you have matches numbers on engine.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's what I meant. Be advised that no 389 CID engines were made after 1966. A 1967 service replacement engine for your car would be a 400 CID unit. I wonder if the car was still under warranty, or if the customer simply had the car 'repaired' at the dealer.


----------

